# Kittens for sale



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

A pretty little girl named Suzy was sitting on the pavement in front of her home.

Next to her was a basket containing a number of tiny creatures; in her hand was a sign

announcing FREE KITTENS.

Suddenly a line of big cars pulled up beside her.

Out of the lead car stepped a grinning man.

"Hi there little girl, I'm the Prime Minister and this is Mr Clegg

What do you have in the basket?" he asked.

"Kittens," little Suzy said.

"How old are they?" asked Cameron

Suzy replied, "They're so young, their eyes aren't even open yet."

"And what kind of kittens are they?"

"Conservative supporters," answered Suzy with a sweet smile.

He was thrilled, a golden opportunity beckoned.

As soon as he returned to his car, he called his PR chief and told him about the little girl and the kittens.

Recognizing the perfect photo op, the three of them agreed that they should return the next day;

and in front of the assembled media, have the girl talk about her discerning kittens.

So the next day, Suzy was again on the pavement with her basket of "FREE KITTENS,"

when Cameron,s motorcade pulled up, this time followed by vans from BBC, ITV, Channels 4/5, CNN and Sky News,

Cameras and audio equipment were quickly set up, then he got out of his limo and walked over to little Suzy.

"Hello, again," he said, "I'd love it if you would tell all my friends out there what kind of kittens you're giving away."

"Yes sir," Suzy said. "They're UKIP supporters."

Taken by surprise, he stammered, "But...but...yesterday, you told me they were CONSERVATIVE SUPPORTERS."

Little Suzy smiled and said, "I know.

But today, they have their eyes open."


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chodecz (Apr 2, 2009)

Classic hahaha


----------



## geordie12 (Jan 31, 2014)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisxtc1 (Jun 12, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## aznxliddonikki (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Jcb. (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

Gee, I've heard this joke, albeit different parities and names, almost half a century ago.
I am getting old, damn.


----------

